# Boise d' arc..Osage Orange near Dallas



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Anybody close? 3' dia. Heckuva lotta work!
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/zip/2143468285.html


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm 45 minutes or closer depending on what side of Greenville they're on. Only problem is I have all the free Osage I'll ever need within a 15 minute radius of me and many are as big or bigger. I prefer most of them in the 14" to 20" range anyway. Much higher quality wood on average. 

Most large Bois d' Arc's have splits and voids out the wazoo. I stumble across a large solid one on occasion but they are rare. 







.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I guess thats a no for Texas timbers


----------



## balasharc (Jan 24, 2011)

Wish I was close. The only Osage orange I can find around here is pen blanks. I need some e for a special project for my mom the project will have on mother’s day. The project will have 85 different species of wood in it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

balasharc said:


> Wish I was close. The only Osage orange I can find around here is pen blanks. I need some e for a special project for my mom the project will have on mother’s day. The project will have 85 different species of wood in it.


Where are you?
Another name for it is "Hedge", in the upper midwest.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Most large Bois d' Arc's have splits and voids out the wazoo. I stumble across a large solid one on occasion but they are rare. .


Yeah, I had 2 big ones down on my place that were so full of voids and splits I did not bother milling and left a third standing dead wher it was as a wildlife tree. I snagged a few recently at a big pile where they are widening another road near me. The small, easy to load ones are nice and relatively clear, and the big one that took forever is almost as junky as the 2 from my place. I will not be going out of my way anymore for the big ones unless I know they are special.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

You still got the trees? I know someone who might want them


----------

